# Nine O Nine trip



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, on Saturday, my folks, and grandparents took me and foch up to New York. Turns out they had a early Christmas present for us. I have to get to class soon, but here our some photos from the flight. 

PS: If they're too big, can a mod resize them?


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 12, 2009)

*WELCOME TO THE CLUB!!* 8)

I took my trip on 9-0-9 back in 1994. Quite an experience isnt it? Now you must save your money and go on the B24.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah, it was one hell of a trip! I wish for the B-24, oh well, I can also start saving now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2009)

Very jealous! I saw Niine O Nine when she came to North Carolina back in 1994, but I have never flown in her.

I will some day however.


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2009)

very nice, bet you guys had a great time


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 12, 2009)

You should Adler, it's an awesome experience. By the way, the guy in the grey hoodie is me, my brother was the one taking the photos. I did get some shots with my camera phone though. I'll have more pictures uploaded later today.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2009)

Very cool! Would love to do it someday.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 12, 2009)

rochie said:


> very nice, bet you guys had a great time



Oh yeah, I'll never forget it. 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 12, 2009)

Frickin great stuff, cant wait to see more pics....


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 12, 2009)

Very cool. In Dallas, we actually have a choice of B-24's to ride. You can ride WitchCraft with the Collins foundation or ride the Ol 927 at Cavanaugh Flight Museum. Of course, I have haven't rode either one.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 12, 2009)

First sortie complete, top bloke !. Welcome to the 17 club. Looking forward to some more pics.

Did you take the ear plugs out all ?....best time is a take off power setting , then you really do hear the full benfit from the Cyclone exhausts !!! (Its OK, glad you took the precaution)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 12, 2009)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 12, 2009)

Someday, after the last college tuition payment is made, I'm going for a ride on that Fort!

You couldn't have asked for a better present!

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'msoooofrickingbl**dyjealous...!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 12, 2009)

Geedee, sorry, but I kept the ear plugs in for the trip. I still could hear the engines running though. As promised, I'll upload more photos. Sorry if they're too big, I don't have a way to resize them.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2009)

Now that's an awesome surprise! NICE!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea nice! Sorry didn't see a lot of pics, took forever to open page


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry about that Harrison, the pics are huge, and I'm clueless as to how to resize them.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 12, 2009)

IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide

IF you have space, download this. Then you open the picture from your saved folder and click _Ima butge_ then click, _Resize/ Resample_. On the right hand side you'll see measurements of like 1200x1600 but click 800x600 and then click OK. Then all you do is save and upload. It's *Free BTW*


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks, I'll take a look at that tonight.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## DBII (Oct 12, 2009)

wow, nice christmas!!!!

DBII


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice early Christmas for sure! Resized your pics for you (they were HUGE). Nice pics though...


----------



## Trebor (Oct 12, 2009)

Vassil....I hate you SO FREAKING MUCH RIGHT NOW! LOL I'm so bloody jealous!


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Oct 12, 2009)

Took the exact same trip except out of Moffet Filed in California....it was awesome!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2009)

Outstanding present you got there! 

Understandable about the earplugs...but I bet you could still feel those engines!

Nothing like going up in a bomber...there's just so much different about them than a fighter. You can get lost in thought, trying to imagine what it must have been like in one of those over Europe with freezing temps and the Luftwaffe and flak all around.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 12, 2009)

It was Grau. I could still feel the engines, powerful stuff. I'm really grateful for having awesome parents.


----------



## jimh (Oct 13, 2009)

Glad to have you onboard...it was a great evening for flying!...I've been flying the B-24 for the last month or so and it was good to get back in the old girl! Glad you liked your trip! Frank shot this of me flying that day on your ride! 
jim harley


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Oct 13, 2009)

jimh said:


> Glad to have you onboard...it was a great evening for flying!...I've been flying the B-24 for the last month or so and it was good to get back in the old girl! Glad you liked your trip! Frank shot this of me flying that day on your ride!
> jim harley



Hey Mr. Harley. Wow, what a coincidence! I love what you guys do! Keep it up! 

Hey GG, I didn't wear my earplugs at all, so I know what you mean when your talking about the engines firing up. They sure are powerful ones. 
Though, looking back on it, it does make you appreciate the luxuries of today's airplanes. I love the B-17, but I don't know if I would be able to be in a cramped space like that for 8 or 9 hours on end.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Mr. Harley, it was a great experience. I'm glad to have to been on the flight.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 13, 2009)

Great stuff! You really get a sense of history when you go up in those old warbirds. While it is fun to do today, it is hard to imagine 10 guys all going up with a full load of bombs to go over enemy territory and face the fighters and the flak. It sure gives an appreciation for what those guys did.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 13, 2009)

Extremely awesome man! Glad to had a great time.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2009)

You lucky bas!ard !

Cheers for the shot mate 8)


----------



## Pong (Oct 13, 2009)

You guys are so lucky...Great pics!


----------



## jimh (Oct 13, 2009)

Without the support of the public we couldn't do what we do...so thank you. The foundation has big plans for the coming years and I can say honestly that the sky is/will be the limit when it comes to opportunities like this to fly in some pretty unique aircraft. We see ourselves as caretakers of these aircraft, I want my kids to be able to fly in these someday, so it is very important that we support all the organizations that maintain them in airworthy status. 

jim


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2009)

Jimh, how did you get the rating to fly the B17? You have to pay the Collings Foundation for the honor?


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Cool surprise. Are your parents wanting to adopt a few more "kids"?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 14, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> Cool surprise. Are your parents wanting to adopt a few more "kids"?



hehe, nope. My mom, however, wants to get a yellow lab, next to the chocolate one we have now.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yep, those are four legged kids.


----------



## jimh (Oct 14, 2009)

No payment required...at least monetary, I started volunteering with the Foundation seven years ago. Started as a flight engineer and worked my way into the right seat of all three airplanes. After lots of time in the right seat I transitioned to the left and eventually got typed in all three bombers. I've got alittle over 700 hours in the 17, 350 hours in the 25 and close to 350 hours in the 24. They are great airplanes and it is a great organization to be involved with at ANY level. Like I said though we can't do it without the continued support of the public. It is great to see such positive feedback on forums like this, although most of us mostly lurk I like to get involved. 

jim


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 14, 2009)

WHOA VZ!!!! You lucked out man. Way to go and great shots to.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 14, 2009)

Jim, you guys do a great job, and it was a treat to have the Collings Foundation come through Redding (RDD) back in June!

I wanted to get a ride aboard Witchcraft, but got the hat instead 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 14, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> WHOA VZ!!!! You lucked out man. Way to go and great shots to.



Thanks Aaron, I really owe my parents big time, this was an awesome present.


----------



## jrw1238 (Jul 7, 2010)

9-0-9, Witchcraft and the TP-51C were here in Lessburg, FL in March of this year. The 51 was late getting in because of weather. Witchcraft is the only B-24 flying. It ws great to see these big birds in the air together. I shot a lot of pictures of all thre airplanes especially the TP-51. Someday I may do one in 1/48 scale.


----------

